
It's time you stopped worrying so much about video game addiction - kmote00
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/video-game-addiction-facts-statistics
======
kmote00
The only reason I posted this article on HN is because I needed a place to
rant about it. Or at least about the title. The author seems to have valid
credentials to write on this topic (based on his bio at the bottom), but the
title chosen for this article (and I'll give the author the benefit of the
doubt -- perhaps it was chosen by eyeball hungry editors of Wired) is wildly
overstating the situation.

The author acknowledges the wide spectrum of opinions in the sociological
literature about this controversial issue, but then dismisses the contrarians
outright with little more than anecdotal data. He provides one -- ONE -- study
(withOUT attribution, no less) to substantiate the title's claim, and then
proceeds to contradict his own position by describing in detail a not-widely
recognized but pernicious problem in the gaming community ("loot boxes").

A more accurate title would have been, "The costs of Video Game addiction may
be even higher than we thought."

